# chronograph



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

Enige voorstelle vir n goeie chronograph, ek weet nie of sal ek ene kry wat gewere en boog kan meet.
Dankie by voorbaat


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Daar is baie chronographs.

Enige een waar mee jy 'n vuurwapen sal chronograph sal werk vir 'n boog.

Onthou net om seker te maak van jou hoogte of die pyl is reg deur.

Ons het 'n reel in die pta oos klub.

You brake it you pay it.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek het een van daardie wat jy op jou stabilizer thread kan indraai. Bly weg van die tipe af. Dit was duurder as die konvensionele chronie maar is nie baie akuraat nie.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Die gewone ou "Chrony" was nog altyd 'n wenner.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Chronograaf*

Ek het n Oehler model 35p,baie akkuraat.Gebruik hom vir boe en gewere


----------

